# Shorties don't have to be limited to 2 axles and 4 wheels



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

I like short cars. But I don't like 2 axle/4 wheel cars.

I posted pics of my Aristo Craft Boober Cabeese conversions a while back.

Yesterday the mailman left a 20 foot Aristo Craft Tank car at my front door.

Cute little shorty it was but oh those homely single axles and 4 wheels.

So it was my first priority to get the existing axles and wheels off the car so I could start modifying the tank car into a 4 axle 8 wheel tanker.

Having bought several Piko/MDC cabeese off ebay for the trucks, I removed the frame and cut the stringers from the truck mounts.

Then I cut off the coupler mounts from the tank car frame and ground the center rails and other details from the bottom of the tank car frame so I could mount the truck mounts.

I positioned the truck mounts, drilled pilot holes and secured the truck mounts to the tank car frame.

Now I have a 20 foot shorty tank car with 4 wheel trucks

Original 2 axle

 


Converted to 2 axle trucks

 4 axle tank car and caboose  They sure look better to me


----------



## snowshoe (Jan 2, 2008)

I have to agree with you. Shorty cars are great but even better with the eight wheels. Plus you cant beat the price of a shorty car. Thats why I like the HLW boxcars and the Bachmann 1:20 scale 20' boxcars. They are shorter but come with the eight wheels. I have not tried the aristo yet but those are next on my list.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

That's very nice, Randy. You've just given me an excuse for a new project. Thanks a bunch.


----------



## eheading (Jan 5, 2008)

They sure look better to me too. Those cars really look sharp with the two trucks under them.









Ed


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks guys. 

Now if only they made Shorty Hoppers


----------



## Matt Vogt (Jan 2, 2008)

They look great, Randy! What an improvement! 

Take care, 
Matt


----------



## kormsen (Oct 27, 2009)

the cars look definitely more american with the trucks!


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Randy..... I tackled the conversion as well. I used an old Bachmann underframe for the bolsters. Cut it to fit under the tanker and it worked just great and runs so much better. 

First there were two.... 










Now there is 4.....

























Thanks for the idea and images, Randy..


----------



## Dennis Paulson (Jan 2, 2008)

Looking good , Whose trucks did you use Stan ?


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

That looks great Stan


----------



## Matt Z (Dec 2, 2009)

Nice work fellas! Here are two cars I just got done with for my Shay consist. 

Caboose
Flat car
Flat Car

Cheers, 

Matt


----------



## Matt Z (Dec 2, 2009)

By the way, can someone help me on why I can not simply post the image links from photobucket into this forum and get it to work? I used to do this a lot. But now whenever I do, the images will not come through 

Matt


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice cars Matt 

As for the reason you can't just post a picture from Photo Bucket, some might call it progress. 

I don't think the mods would liike what I call it.


----------



## Matt Z (Dec 2, 2009)

Hahhaa nice! thanks for the compliment! 

I noticed the guys above got them to post. Any insight on this mystery my friends? 

Matt


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Matt Z on 04 May 2010 07:09 PM 
By the way, can someone help me on why I can not simply post the image links from photobucket into this forum and get it to work? I used to do this a lot. But now whenever I do, the images will not come through 
Matt Matt

You can...




























All you need to do is use the HTML image element and paste your Photobucket URL in the src="" attribute as depicted in the following image.


----------



## Matt Z (Dec 2, 2009)

Is this something that only first class members have? I am not seeing any HTML image tags


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Dennis Paulson on 04 May 2010 09:42 AM 
Looking good , Whose trucks did you use Stan ? 






Dennis, I used Bachmann trucks with Bachmann metal wheels and talgo mounted Kadee 831 couplers. Ran very smoothly all day behind the Hatrland Big John's logging/mining consist without mishap.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Matt 

Along with using the HTML link from Photo Bucket, you have to click on the HTML button in the lower left corner of the reply screen. You onlky see this if you pick reply, quote or edit. It doesn't show up in the Quick Reply screen.


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Matt Z on 04 May 2010 10:55 PM 
Is this something that only first class members have? I am not seeing any HTML image tags Matt

In the 'Quick Reply' editor both the Standard and 1st Class members stand equal and must manually type in the HTML image element tag and the image's URL.

In the HTML editor the 1st Class member has many more tools (i.e. buttons) available on the editor's tool-bar (i.e. Insert Image & Image Gallery etc. etc.), so only Standard members must still manually type in the HTML image element tag.

Randy et al;
Just a FYI, you do not have to be in the HTML view mode in the HTML editor to use the HTML image element tag. You can type in the HTML element tag in the 'Normal' view mode also, the only difference is that if you type it in in the 'Normal' view mode you won't see the image displayed in the editor's content area, but after you click the 'Submit' button and the reply is posted the image will display in the posted reply.


----------



## Matt Z (Dec 2, 2009)

Gotchya. Thanks guys!


----------



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

* Yep, now that I am limited to a smaller layout with those pesky 4 foot curves, my mainline stuff just don't cut it no more  *
*So I too have gotten on the "shortie" band wagon and did some converting of my own. BTW, there is a shortie hopper. It's called an ore car. USA Trains made one a bit larger than the MDC one - check it out sometime  Now here's my 4 axle shorties.*










*Caboose*










*My 20 foot gondola* 

*I know I have a couple 25 foot gondolas I built, but can't find the pictures. *
*Now here's a cool Euro shortie boxcar with 3 axles, 6 wheels. I modified this one too.* 











*Next time I post, I will put in pictures of my shortie "Turbo" critter loco*









*Rocky*


----------



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

* A couple update photos...*
*I worked on the X-17 20 foot caboose today and I must say it's getting closer to done.*










*I put the roof walks on and changed out the ladders to ones that came off of a Lionel LS caboose. The ladder tops came off of an LGB caboose. I added a pair of modified LGB lanterns (still needs bulbs installed) . The trucks are USA Trains and couplers are Kadee of course. Now it needs something Bachmann on it and it'll be real multi brand incorperated







*

*Now this is a bit longer at about 27 feet. These gondolas (I have 2 of them) are the left overs from my 53 foot gondola kitbashes. Some now they are in squirrel feeding service to resupply the squirrel nut hut.*










* And last but not least a couple pictures of Turbo critter. *
*It still only has 2 axles, but looks REAL cool







* 

*Rocky*


----------



## Matt Z (Dec 2, 2009)

Test


----------

